
48-year timelapse video of Alaska's glaciers - bookofjoe
https://youtu.be/E4Zc_KuXMkA
======
anonymousiam
1972 was a VERY cold year. It's a shame that NASA doesn't have observations
back to the beginning of the 20th century. We know from terrestrial
observations that arctic ice cycled down (below where it is now) in the early
20th century, and then ramped up and peaked sometime around the beginning of
this video. It was cycling down again until about 10 years ago and has been
relatively stable since then.

